# 2004 AC 650V2 LE ???



## MikesAC700EFI

Looking for a second (beater) 4X4 ATV and I found a 2004 AC 650 V2 LE. It's got the V twin 650 and has 1299 miles on it. Thinking about buying it but would like to know if there was any issues or problems with them. 


Picture is from AC's website but this is exactly what the one I'm looking at looks like. I like the looks of the newer AC's a whole lot better but I can live with it.:rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

The motor thats on it is very tough , check for obvious damage . Its a Kawie Prairie motor so there are lots of hop ups available. as fas as the rest of the quad, I have no expereince with them, but they seem to be reliable as anything else out there


----------



## MikesAC700EFI

Thanks for the reply. He's trying to get $4000 for it but I'm pretty sure I can get it for 3500 or maybe even a little less.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

You should be able to get a better deal than that. thats a lttle high IMO


----------



## MikesAC700EFI

Ok thanks for the heads up. I really wasn't sure what one was worth.


----------



## Roboquad

try 3k or less. they also had problems with the earlier cats blowing a spider gear connecting the engine to drive. to fix em. you have to split the case. fixed the problem in 06. Check with the Cat guys here. but 4k is too high. I will sell you my 650 bruit for that and its an 06 with 900 miles and a new top end. Good luck.


----------



## cojack

okay 4 k is way way to high and 04's the frames are junk and WILL crack just under the front of the seat. and the only way to repair or beaf them up is to pull the whole engine and then more then likely they will crack again...IMO stay away from 04's


----------



## MikesAC700EFI

Thanks for the info guys! I'll look for something else.


----------

